# How does your Club process Regular Club 'Q' Competitions?



## 2blue (Sep 2, 2015)

Our Club presently processes Club Comps by A, below & has 3 Q Comps week with a field of approx 70 players at a weekend & considering using a Club-house 'Live Leader Board'.

I'm interested to know how other Clubs do this...

A. - Completed card goes straight in Comp Box for H/Cap team to process.

B. - Players enter own scores at Club Computer terminal, then card in Comp Box

Also Keen to know....

C. - How many, approx, enter a typical week-end Comp?

D. - Do you have a 'Live Leader Board' in the Club-House or on-line? Opinions on this, please.

And H/Cap team folk, please....

E. - What's your policy/strategy on checking the B process, cards?... 

F. - What's the major problems/pitfalls with the process?

G. - In main season, how many Q Comps a week do you have?

All contributions welcome....  Thanks :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 2, 2015)

All done via the PSI terminal for club systems 

Players enter the score into the PSI 

The next day I will close the comp off on club systems and publish the result to HDID

Live leaderboard on the PSI

Each scorecard is given a quick score check with the top 5 checked on each hole etc 

We have approx 4/5 qualifiers a month


----------



## 2blue (Sep 2, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All done via the PSI terminal for club systems 

Players enter the score into the PSI 

The next day I will close the comp off on club systems and publish the result to HDID

Live leaderboard on the PSI

Each scorecard is given a quick score check with the top 5 checked on each hole etc 

We have approx 4/5 qualifiers a month
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Phil.....  typically, how many in weekend Comps? Which Club are you at?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 2, 2015)

2blue said:



			Thanks Phil.....  typically, how many in weekend Comps? Which Club are you at?
		
Click to expand...

I would say it's between 100-120 mate

And Leighton Buzzard


----------



## Region3 (Sep 2, 2015)

B. Players enter scores into terminal, then put their card in a box.

I'd guesstimate about 100 players in a weekend comp.

We 'sort of' have a live leaderboard.
Their is a screen in the bar that mirrors the input screen in the lobby. When nobody is entering a score it cycles through however many pages of scores there are until the next player uses the screen to enter a score.

The only exception is our midweek comps which are the only ones you don't have to pre-enter. This was to stop players looking at the scores already in and deciding not to play.
We still use the screen to enter scores, but no leaderboard is shown.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 2, 2015)

Region3 said:



			B. Players enter scores into terminal, then put their card in a box.

I'd guesstimate about 100 players in a weekend comp.

We 'sort of' have a live leaderboard.
Their is a screen in the bar that mirrors the input screen in the lobby. When nobody is entering a score it cycles through however many pages of scores there are until the next player uses the screen to enter a score.

The only exception is our midweek comps which are the only ones you don't have to pre-enter. This was to stop players looking at the scores already in and deciding not to play.
We still use the screen to enter scores, but no leaderboard is shown.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate...... yes, some of ours have concerns that a Leader-board may put folk off entering....  however I wonder if anyone knows of a Club, other than mine, that still operate, the time consuming, system 'A'


----------



## Region3 (Sep 2, 2015)

2blue said:



			Cheers mate...... yes, some of ours have concerns that a Leader-board may put folk off entering....
		
Click to expand...

It isn't a problem with drawn comps because most of the field have gone out before any scores are returned (as well as people have already committed to playing a week or two previously), but the midweek ones you can turn up and play any time during the day without entering beforehand.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 2, 2015)

Its A for us, we don't operate player entry of scores although the handicapmaster software certainly supports that.

Our course is closing so bear in mind that we are down to a literally a handful of diehard members that are still here playing competition golf.  

In our hey day we probably had 60 members at the weekend comp. We only showed live leaderboard on club championship day otherwise didn't bother with it and this was on a big screen in the clubhouse not online. I processed the cards immediately after the comp and everything was updated on the CDH and online web portal pretty much there and then in most cases. 

I would update supplemental scores 1-2 week.


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 2, 2015)

2blue said:



			Our Club presently processes Club Comps by A, below & has 3 Q Comps week with a field of approx 70 players at a weekend & considering using a Club-house 'Live Leader Board'.

I'm interested to know how other Clubs do this...

A. - Completed card goes straight in Comp Box for H/Cap team to process.

B. - Players enter own scores at Club Computer terminal, then card in Comp Box

Also Keen to know....

C. - How many, approx, enter a typical week-end Comp?

D. - Do you have a 'Live Leader Board' in the Club-House or on-line? Opinions on this, please.

And H/Cap team folk, please....

E. - What's your policy/strategy on checking the B process, cards?... 

F. - What's the major problems/pitfalls with the process?

G. - In main season, how many Q Comps a week do you have?

All contributions welcome....  Thanks :thup:
		
Click to expand...

B    Players enter own scores at Club Computer terminal, then card in Comp Box

C. - How many, approx, enter a typical week-end Comp? Approx 160+

D. - Do you have a 'Live Leader Board' in the Club-House or on-line? Opinions on this, please.  Nope , personally not a fan of knowing scores & we have too many idiots in our place who might not play if good score in 

NOT on the handicap side but..

E. - What's your policy/strategy on checking the B process, cards?.. Cards in the prizes are checked the rest are not as there are too many

F. - What's the major problems/pitfalls with the process? You dont have to sign in on our computer , you can just enter score when you are done, We have alot of people who dont bother returning their scores so the computer never sees them as having played & their score is not calculated in css , i have suggested that you have to sign in before you get handed your card but its not changed , alota time required to manually check the day book against cards returned 


In main season, how many Q Comps a week do you have? Open every Tuesday & a club comp over Sat & Sun.. One open week (7days usually 3 qualifiers)per year & 2 mini opens with maybe 2Q in each .. not sure what total that is tho sorry


----------



## 2blue (Sep 2, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			B    Players enter own scores at Club Computer terminal, then card in Comp Box

C. - How many, approx, enter a typical week-end Comp? Approx 160+

D. - Do you have a 'Live Leader Board' in the Club-House or on-line? Opinions on this, please.  Nope , personally not a fan of knowing scores & we have too many idiots in our place who might not play if good score in 

NOT on the handicap side but..

E. - What's your policy/strategy on checking the B process, cards?.. Cards in the prizes are checked the rest are not as there are too many

F. - What's the major problems/pitfalls with the process? You dont have to sign in on our computer , you can just enter score when you are done, We have alot of people who dont bother returning their scores so the computer never sees them as having played & their score is not calculated in css , i have suggested that you have to sign in before you get handed your card but its not changed , alota time required to manually check the day book against cards returned 


In main season, how many Q Comps a week do you have? Open every Tuesday & a club comp over Sat & Sun.. One open week (7days usually 3 qualifiers)per year & 2 mini opens with maybe 2Q in each .. not sure what total that is tho sorry


Click to expand...

Thanks for your response
So is your 'Day Book' for tee-times rather than entering the Competition? How do you check Comp fees....  sorry, not meaning to be nosey...  just interested in how others work  
We only recently introduced a 1 match ban for cards not returned...  very successful as very few bans & much more responsible behavior.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 2, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Its A for us, we don't operate player entry of scores although the handicapmaster software certainly supports that.

Our course is closing so bear in mind that we are down to a literally a handful of diehard members that are still here playing competition golf.  

In our hey day we probably had 60 members at the weekend comp. We only showed live leaderboard on club championship day otherwise didn't bother with it and this was on a big screen in the clubhouse not online. I processed the cards immediately after the comp and everything was updated on the CDH and online web portal pretty much there and then in most cases. 

I would update supplemental scores 1-2 week.
		
Click to expand...

Before falling numbers....  was there a particular reason for staying with A system?....  Thanks for your response by the way :thup:


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Sep 2, 2015)

2blue said:



			Our Club presently processes Club Comps by A, below & has 3 Q Comps week with a field of approx 70 players at a weekend & considering using a Club-house 'Live Leader Board'.

I'm interested to know how other Clubs do this...


*B. - Players enter own scores at Club Computer terminal, then card in Comp Box
*
Also Keen to know....

C. - How many, approx, enter a typical week-end Comp?  *Medals - 150+; Others 70 - 150 depending on format
*
D. - Do you have a 'Live Leader Board' in the Club-House or on-line? Opinions on this, please.  *Sometimes; I like it.
*
And H/Cap team folk, please....

E. - What's your policy/strategy on checking the B process, cards?... 

F. - What's the major problems/pitfalls with the process?

G. - In main season, how many Q Comps a week do you have?  *6 per month
*
All contributions welcome....  Thanks :thup:
		
Click to expand...

All info relates to the men's section, the ladies have far more Q comps.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 2, 2015)

Tarkus1212 said:



			All info relates to the men's section, the ladies have far more Q comps.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your response....  would be interested in the ladies side if poss... :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 2, 2015)

2blue said:



			Thanks for your response
So is your 'Day Book' for tee-times rather than entering the Competition? How do you check Comp fees....  sorry, not meaning to be nosey...  just interested in how others work  
We only recently introduced a 1 match ban for cards not returned...  very successful as very few bans & much more responsible behavior.
		
Click to expand...

No bother at all
Day book is when you check into shop & pay on the day of the comp ..i guess this is how they check the cash taken in  is equal to the number of people entered 

We book our tee times on BRS system 

We turn up on the morning/day , go into shop and pay the person in the shop , they write us in the day book (&whether you are in the 2's or not)
take the entry fee & hand write you your card ..


We had a system in place years ago for the captains prize ,  where you had to sign in on the computer , this generated a sticker that was printed in the shop  with name & handicap detail on it , you handed over your cash & got ur card .. 

I think they still like the manual  pen & book way of checking the money in our place  tho


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Sep 2, 2015)

2blue said:



			Thanks for your response....  would be interested in the ladies side if poss... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ladies have 6-8 Q comps per month in the spring/summer/autumn months and 4-5 per month in winter. Typical numbers 20-25 per comp (double that for the non Q comps).


----------



## Scott W (Sep 2, 2015)

We have a terminal in the proshop to self input but if the guy in the shop is bored he offers to input on your behalf so "drop and go"

Average # in comp is 30-40 on a Saturday Comp and 80+ on a Sunday

The terminal in the pro shop shows best score from those input to date I think but not visible in bar/clubhouse

# Comps per week in main season would be 3-4 (inc Seniors, Juniors etc)


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2015)

Didn't spot this one Dave.

We enter card in club computer terminal, and then put card in the box. Computer shows the running scores.

Yes we have a live leader board in the lounge for some competitions, and have never heard that this puts players off entering. I usually play at about 9.30 so no scores showing when I tee off. Usually a fair bit of light hearted chat in the bar afterwards when we see the scores. Our comps have start sheet which is booked online. Live scores are not available online as far as I am aware.

Our board/medals etc competitions have 120 - 160 entering.

We have midweek medals/ stableford qualifying comps, as well as weekend comps throughout the year. Some of the midweek ones can have less than 20 play in them. Weekend ones are very well supported though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello mate, as requested. :thup:

A. - Completed card goes straight in Comp Box for H/Cap team to process.

Yes, the box is under the score input screen.

B. - Players enter own scores at Club Computer terminal, then card in Comp Box.

Yes, deterrents in place for serial offenders, as despite numerous reminders, there are always some right lazy sods about.

Also Keen to know....

C. - How many, approx, enter a typical week-end Comp?

Normally 90-100 throughout the spring and summer months.

D. - Do you have a 'Live Leader Board' in the Club-House or on-line? Opinions on this, please.

Yes, scouser's score is normally on page 8 and gary in derry's on page 3.

And H/Cap team folk, please....

E. - What's your policy/strategy on checking the B process, cards?... 

We also have to sign in before entering the comp on the computer, so checked against this also.  

F. - What's the major problems/pitfalls with the process?

Luckily we have a fantastic lady on our committee who does this job excellently. We have had to bring in deterrents about not signing in, entering your score on the computer etc as it does affect CSS etc and makes our job a hell of a lot easier.

Although there were serial offenders, not so many now.

G. - In main season, how many Q Comps a week do you have?


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 4, 2015)

2blue said:



			Our Club presently processes Club Comps by A, below & has 3 Q Comps week with a field of approx 70 players at a weekend & considering using a Club-house 'Live Leader Board'.

I'm interested to know how other Clubs do this...

A. - Completed card goes straight in Comp Box for H/Cap team to process.

B. - Players enter own scores at Club Computer terminal, then card in Comp Box

Also Keen to know....

C. - How many, approx, enter a typical week-end Comp?

D. - Do you have a 'Live Leader Board' in the Club-House or on-line? Opinions on this, please.

And H/Cap team folk, please....

E. - What's your policy/strategy on checking the B process, cards?... 

F. - What's the major problems/pitfalls with the process?

G. - In main season, how many Q Comps a week do you have?

All contributions welcome....  Thanks :thup:
		
Click to expand...

B at our place unless you're a late entrant in which case you're not on the computer, there's also a live leaderboard in the bar for entrants who've put their score in the computer. The cards in the box are generally collected by one of the committee to sort out and check through which I imagine is normal.
There were roughly 130 in the comp last Saturday  (which I won ) however it was a board comp so maybe slightly reduced numbers for a normal weekend medal. Usually only one comp on a weekend IIRC but there's often Ladies and Seniors competitions on the other free day of the weekend. We have midweek medals most Wednesdays with reduced numbers, maybe 70 or so in this.

We tried a 9 hole competition the other Friday which I really enjoyed but it brought up all kinds of hassle apparently and it looks to have been dropped.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks Pete...  also wondered if besides checking for 'signed card' & correct handicap, do you check all cards hole by hole or perhaps just those earning reductions & a sample of the rest??

PS... Cheers Martyn :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Sep 4, 2015)

We use  option A although the men use option B

We have a signing in sheet and then cards are placed in a box when the round is completed. We normally have between 20 and 40 playing in our weekly comps. It usually takes 20 to 40 minutes to input the cards, one person reads out the scores and another enters them.

It works well due to relatively low numbers. We also have 8 or 9 comps at the weekend as well as the weekly ones but there are not as well supported, so one person can easily handle the cards for these.

I would also add that returned cards are checked against the start sheets so if there are any missing they are recorded as NRs.


----------



## rosecott (Sep 5, 2015)

At our club itâ€™s a fairly simple process as, being a small club, we only have 30ish players in Sunday comps and 40/50 in midweek comps. Cards are collected as players finish the round and are processed and results posted within a couple of hours. We have considered using PSI but decided that we could cope with the number of scorecards involved and, at the same time, exercise full control of ensuring all competitors returning scorecards - we know who went out and we expect a card from all of them.

All cards are initially checked for the basic requirements for correct handicap and marker/player signatures â€“ easy to do with our numbers but much more of a job with larger numbers. One of my concerns over the use of PSI is that, if only winning cards have these checks, someone could well bumble along not bothering with the basic requirements and only finds out the hard way when he has a good card and finds that he is DQâ€™d for no/wrong handicap or unsigned card. Itâ€™s better to find out youâ€™ve boobed when youâ€™ve had a poor round â€“ lesson learnt for when you have a good one.

Live leaderboards seem a nice idea for the big occasion but Iâ€™m not a fan for ordinary comps.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 5, 2015)

2blue said:



			Our Club presently processes Club Comps by A, below & has 3 Q Comps week with a field of approx 70 players at a weekend & considering using a Club-house 'Live Leader Board'.

I'm interested to know how other Clubs do this...

A. - Completed card goes straight in Comp Box for H/Cap team to process.

B. - Players enter own scores at Club Computer terminal, then card in Comp Box

Also Keen to know....

C. - How many, approx, enter a typical week-end Comp?

D. - Do you have a 'Live Leader Board' in the Club-House or on-line? Opinions on this, please.

And H/Cap team folk, please....

E. - What's your policy/strategy on checking the B process, cards?... 

F. - What's the major problems/pitfalls with the process?

G. - In main season, how many Q Comps a week do you have?

All contributions welcome....  Thanks :thup:
		
Click to expand...

competitors enter their scores into the PC
upto 72 for saturday competitions
no for option D

I believe the cards are scrutinized by the competition secretary, 

only 2 or 3 qualifiers per month, no mid week comps


----------



## 2blue (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks Guys for your contributions :thup:


----------



## nickjdavis (Sep 15, 2015)

2blue said:



			Cheers mate...... yes, some of ours have concerns that a Leader-board may put folk off entering....  however I wonder if anyone knows of a Club, other than mine, that still operate, the time consuming, system 'A'
		
Click to expand...

We do in a way.

For Sunday comps which are pre-entered and drawn, cards go directly to a nominated committee member who will process cards immediately as they come in (usually this person is someone who has played in the comp and has finished their round....if they have to get away then we can always find a replacement, possibly from someone later in the field). Results are published immediately the competition is complete.

For midweek comps where players just turn up and enter (and can enter at a time that means they don't finish until dusk) then the cards get processed the following day.

We did once try to let members enter their own scores....we started off with the Seniors....it was a disaster as they just entered their stableford points where their gross score should have gone. We tried to provide clearer instructions...but they still failed to grasp the process. In the end it was easier to keep process A than to try to correct the mistakes.

Typical weekend comp field will be from 70-90. Midweek field from 45-70.

In the summer pretty much a comp (open to all....men and ladies, old and young) every Sunday, a midweek comp one Thursday in 4. Other seniors comps on some Tuesdays, Ladies only comps on a couple of Thursdays each month.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 22, 2015)

Bit delayed but..... thanks for that Nick... somehow missed it


----------

